# AR Trigger



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Looking to put a better trigger in my R15/VRT Remington - factory trigger has waay too much creep
I use it for hunting so thinking single stage trigger
What do you guys recommend and what pull weight for hunting


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I would send it to Bill Springfield. He has a internet site triggerwork dot net.

I have a friend that sent his S&W AR15 trigger to Bill, and it is alot better.
I sent him my S&W Model 2206 22lr hammer and sear. Bill said he was able to
resurface the sear. It is nice and breaks like glass. Target groups are are smaller.

The AR15 trigger work he does will save you money.

Turn around time is 1 week.

Work is great.

Hope this helps. Go to the Internet site and read up on what Bill can do.
I wish I would have know about his work, and not bought my Timmey.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I sent a trigger to bill also. He does good work. I prefer a timney 3lb drop in. I have had 2 and both work great and were simple to install.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have wondered about the Chip McCormick trigger. I have a JP in my DPMS set at 3 lb. It helped my offhand shooting to add a speed hammer.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The JP in my DPMS 260 is nowhere near as good as the timney triggers. Might be because it is heavier though.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I have wondered about the Chip McCormick trigger.


I put a Chip in my lower when I built it. It breaks very cleanly. Not sure how it would compare to a JP or timney but it is definately a vast improvement over the standard trigger group in the M16/4's the government issues us.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know why I never thought about having the factory trigger worked on - could be a good option

Thanks for the info


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am running a Jewel in one of my AR's and it has been a very good trigger so far. I can easily adjust it to the 4.5lbs for SR comp and then just by moving the arm of a spring I can have it set very low to shoot PD. Basically I am just using my second stage of the trigger. The first stage is maybe one or two OZ. Then the second stage is just 1lb. Just perfect for shooting PD.

Gisele also has a good line of triggers. I have fired a hand full of rifles that have these triggers installed. Wow is all I can say. They are very very nice. If they would have been around when I bought my Jewel I would have bought a Gisele instead.

There are many good options to choose from. Since I shoot SR I have to follow their rules about not changing the outside of my rifle. I do not know if the new Chip McCormick triggers still need an external retaining bar on them or not. The old ones are not legal because of that external retaining bar. Those are nice just take out your old stuff and just drop in the new trigger pack. Easy as pie.

SR = Service Rifle Competition
PD = Prairie Dog


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Centerfire, just remember, it will still be the mil-spec trigger. Bill does a good job and makes the trigger better, but it still isn't as good as a Geissele, Jewell, Timney, ect. It is a lot cheaper though!!!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

People said:


> I do not know if the new Chip McCormick triggers still need an external retaining bar on them or not. The old ones are not legal because of that external retaining bar. Those are nice just take out your old stuff and just drop in the new trigger pack. Easy as pie.


My Chip came with two new trigger pins that were held in place by C clips so they can't work their way loose.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The ones I have seen there was a locking bar on the outside of the rifle. It must be some kind of aftermarket thing you can get. Are your C-clips on the outside of the rifle?

In the Words of Julius Caesar, "Veni, Vidi, Vici, Chuck Norris". Translation: I came, I saw, and I was roundhouse-kicked in the face by Chuck Norris.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep the C clips are on the exterior of the reciever.


----------



## WhiteKnight (Mar 4, 2011)

If you want smoother action on the trigger go for two stage. And since it's for an AR, if you have the money to toss out there, you should look at the two stage trigger that Knight Arms offers. It's a little pricey but it's just a really smooth motion to it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Are we talking Knight's Armaments? I did a search for Knight Arms and didn't find any thing.


----------



## CV-580 (Apr 29, 2008)

When it comes to AR triggers there are only 2 that I would consider, Rock River Arms Match trigger and the Geissele.

I'd never let someone work on it, ever.

CV


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive shot alot of different AR triggers and the best one to date has been the Geissele. It is pricey when compared to alot of other aftermarket triggers but you get your moneys worth. FWIW, having work done to a mil-spec trigger is an excellent alternative to buying an aftermarket trigger. Just make sure that you get it done by an experienced professional gunsmith. Hundreds of perfectly good triggers are ruined by incompetent "gunsmiths" every year.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If you are serious about a trigger that will wring the most out of the accuracy potential or speed, you need to go aftermarket. no trigger job will come close. Check out the Geissele website. They are the best hard use, proven triggers out there and are worth every penny.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

The geissele's are well worth the money. They are so serious about triggers that they are serial numbered. I have one set at 28 ounces and 7 ounces on a Lilia barrelled ar. My best group shooting from the bench measured .221" center to center, 5 shots at 100 yards. I have a second geissele that will go in a 6.5 Grendel when the lower gets here.

Alexander arms also makes a great single stage trigger. The first one I got broke cleanly at 3.5 pounds with no creep, just as they advertised like a glass rod. Waiting on another lower for the second AA trigger.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy Crap, 7oz?? The wind in ND would set that off! I tried with my Sav target accutrigger, and couldn't get a group worth a crap, every time I exhaled with a loaded chamber the damn thing fired! It scared me too much, I had to set it up to 14oz!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

And sometimes that 7 ounces feels heavy!

That's why that's a bench/varmint gun. The chit hits the fan have the Alexander Arms 3.5 lb triggers.

My best friend got me competing in .22 matches. Most of the other shooters have custom single shots that cost about $3-4k each. I just have 10/22 that shoots 1/4-3/8" 10 shot groups at 50 yards. I always told myself that id never build a $1k+ 10/22.....oops. part of that is a Kidd trigger that's set at 7 oz and 7 oz and that feels heavy too. The other shooters have 2-3 oz triggers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I couldn't handle a 2oz trigger. Of course I am not great shot any way!


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

If you haven't picked one up yet another one to consider is the Wilson Combat drop in trigger. It's what I'm using on my AR and its worked great for me


----------

